# Primer for Oily Skin?



## 4getmeNot (Jul 16, 2006)

i've never used a foundation primer on a regular basis, but i'm curious is there one specifically for oily skin? i'm concerned that a primer will break me out and make me greasy! i sampled smashbox and it is nice, but i couldn't really tell much since i only used it once.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 16, 2006)

Laura Mercier Oil-Free Foundation Primer... I haven't tried it, but I have combo skin, and the regular one worked wonders... You could also maybe try Bare Escentuals Skin Rev-er Upper... It's a primer/moisturizer in one... I used it a few times, and it was awesome! Knocks the oil right out! Not much help, but I hope someone else can offer a good recommendation!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi,

I wasn't crazy about the anti-shine by smashbox. I also use mattifiers by Sephora and The Body Shop. Dermalogica's Barrier Repair also works well as a mattifier.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* Hi,
I wasn't crazy about the anti-shine by smashbox. I also use mattifiers by Sephora and The Body Shop. Dermalogica's Barrier Repair also works well as a mattifier.

Leza, where do you get The Body Shop mattifier? I tried looking on their site, and didn't see it... Someone else had mentioned it before... Is it a DCed item, or no? Just curious!


----------



## Leza1121 (Jul 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Leza, where do you get The Body Shop mattifier? I tried looking on their site, and didn't see it... Someone else had mentioned it before... Is it a DCed item, or no? Just curious! Hi Aquilah,

I remember trying to locate this item on their website before. couldn't find it, but my friend found it in their makeup section in their store.


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 16, 2006)

Okay, thanks! Maybe the next time I'm at Crossgates I'll stop in there just to see if they have it. I appreciate it!


----------



## Glamour Girl (Jul 16, 2006)

I have oily skin, and the Smashbox Photo Finish works really well for me. The also have it with SPF now.


----------



## MermaidWitch (Jul 16, 2006)

use milk of magnesium ...its a laxative you can buy at the dollar tree! lol! but it works wonders!


----------



## Leony (Jul 17, 2006)

Shu uemura UV underbase SPF17 is really good for oily skin. It also tightens pores and none pore clogging. Perfect for summer months!


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jul 17, 2006)

I personally like Benefits Dr. Feelgood as a primer. It seems pretty mattifying for oily skin!


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't used the oil free Laura Mercier..but if it's anything like the regular..it's great..I love it...


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 17, 2006)

Personally for me Monistat Chafing Gel does well with my oily/combo skin and my makeup stays on for 12+ hours or until I decided to take it off.


----------



## Nolee (Jul 17, 2006)

hi

i have a normaloily skin myself, and i use a serum from Chanel called Originel Eclat, im not really sure if u can call it a primer, but it does the trick for me!.. and i don't even have to moisturize beforeafter it so...

HTH


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MermaidWitch* use milk of magnesium ...its a laxative you can buy at the dollar tree! lol! but it works wonders! I was backstage at a fashion show and I couldn't believe how well this worked!! I had to see it for myself or I would have never believed it! ALL the models were putting it on their faces and waiting for it to dry, so the make-up artists could start on their mu applications. I don't know where people come up with these ideas, but I was there and it sure did work. That make-up lasted through both shows, with a little powder thrown on in between on top of the MOM. And yes, it is at the dollar store!!


----------



## sexisteph (Jul 27, 2010)

I just noticed this is a super old post! But figured I'd throw my two cents in






I've tried the Smashbox Primer and it was awful on my oily skin. So was any form of Bare Minerals!! It got all cakey, faded fast &amp; made my skin itch â€“ even when I used their primer underneath. But about 6 months ago I discovered a powder primer for oily skin called Mattify! Loose Powder. Itâ€™s amazing!! I never thought Iâ€™d find a primer that didnâ€™t make my face feel all sticky and greasy. This one is a light weight powder that soaks up oil and keeps makeup on for hours. The cool part is, it can be used under your makeup and over as well. So itâ€™s like a two in one product â€“ primer and setting powder. I got it at Mattify! Cosmetics online and it cost I think 8 bucks. Youâ€™ve gotta try this powder if you have oily skin!!


----------

